# DIRTJUNKIE had to remind me that as of today I can legally post here.



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Just ****ing great! 

A little story:

When I was a little kid, I asked my father how old an antique is. He didn't really have an answer. But being me, a no answer wasnt acceptable. So, I pestered him till I got an answer. He told me an antique was 50 years old. So, about 20 years later when he turned 50, he was blowing the candles out on his cake and I said, "well dad, you're an antique now". He laughed and thought that was funny. I just wish he was still around to see me turn into an antique!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Youngsters...


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

50 is the new 40, you have another 10 years before we'll have to handle you with care.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Oh great just another thing I get blamed for.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Congratulations, MCS.

The good news? It's all downhill from here.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks, I like downhills!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Turning 50 is great because by then, you're a master of lifestyle wisdom and are truly comfortable with who you are. Sadly, when you hit 51, your memory starts to go and you can't freaking remember the wisdom any more... Enjoy your year.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ladmo said:


> Turning 50 is great because by then, you're a master of lifestyle wisdom and are truly comfortable with who you are. Sadly, when you hit 51, your memory starts to go and you can't freaking remember the wisdom any more... Enjoy your year.


Speak for yourself. What was I saying now?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Ladmo said:


> Turning 50 is great because by then, you're a master of lifestyle wisdom and are truly comfortable with who you are. Sadly, when you hit 51, your memory starts to go and you can't freaking remember the wisdom any more... Enjoy your year.


At 55 I quit "riding with the boys" and started doing my own rides, sometimes with others, sometimes without. I found this to be very liberating, and I really liked it. Now, at 65, I find myself riding with the boys again... seems the boys have aged a bit too.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mookie said:


> 50 is the new 40, you have another 10 years before we'll have to handle you with care.


Amen! - Happy birthday!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I thought these were going to be my Golden Years :cryin:


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

The metallic years. Silver in your hair, gold in your teeth and lead in your ass!


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 14, 2011)

*still not old enough*



Prophet Julio said:


> The metallic years. Silver in your hair, gold in your teeth and lead in your ass!


Just think in 5 years you can get senior discounts


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

****, I got something from AARP on my birthday. Bastards!!


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Look at it this way. Soon you'll be going for a ride instead of going to work. They are considering a "Silver Alert" for when you forget how to get back.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Prophet Julio said:


> The metallic years. Silver in your hair, gold in your teeth and lead in your ass!


So you go from heavy metal in your youth to heavy metal in your later years.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So you go from heavy metal in your youth to heavy metal in your later years.


No Heavy Metal in the hair yet, but lots of Heavy Metal in the Ears. Getting ready to go to Santa Barbara for the Scorpions/Queensryche concert tonight!! I'll post some pictures when I get back!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> No Heavy Metal in the hair yet, but lots of Heavy Metal in the Ears. Getting ready to go to Santa Barbara for the Scorpions/Queensryche concert tonight!! I'll post some pictures when I get back!


I love the Scorpions! Not to familiar with Queensryche, however there is one song I know of that I really like.

I better get back to my household duties or Mr. Fuzzle going to give me the beat down.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ****, I got something from AARP on my birthday. Bastards!!


LMAO! Same here when I turned 50.

Don't forget to ask for your discounts in diners and movie theaters. 
Many can start saving after 50. 

I saw the Scorpions at the Shore Line in Santa Clara. Man that was back in the 90s. 
Great Show.


----------

